# ECNL vs. DA2



## zags77

All things equal, coach, environment, locations etc etc.....

Your DD's goal and objective is to play collegiate soccer.  

Is your DD better off playing ECNL or DA2?


----------



## dreamz

zags77 said:


> All things equal, coach, environment, locations etc etc.....
> 
> Your DD's goal and objective is to play collegiate soccer.
> 
> Is your DD better off playing ECNL or DA2?


Well ECNL is a league and DA2 isn't.
ECNL is a National League.
DA2 is a bracket in a SoCal gaming circuit.
While I think ECNL has made a lot of mistakes - and I mean A LOT - in how they have responded to the GDA, they have the model in place and the success of running a national league and they are a marketing machine. Colleges will still follow ECNL and go to showcases.
DA2 is a local division playing in Presidio, lead by the bozo brigade for the sole purpose of keeping the $$ of the B team players so they can afford the GDA programs. It's not a national anything. 
There is nothing to compare.


----------



## gkrent

I'd probably say ECNL, especially during the coming transition year for U-16-U18, unless there is a DA2 coach you prefer and trust.


----------



## IntheknowSoccer

Real So Cal and Eagles will not be playing in ECNL next season and I heard 5-7 other SoCal clubs will not play in ECNL as well.  Does anyone know which clubs?


----------



## timmyh

zags77 said:


> All things equal, coach, environment, locations etc etc.....
> 
> Your DD's goal and objective is to play collegiate soccer.
> 
> Is your DD better off playing ECNL or DA2?


What age?
Already in high school, I think I'd stick with ECNL as I think it will still be relevant next year.  Younger than that, and I think in a year or two when they are at the "age of recruitment" the premier college coaches will have gravitated to the DA and ECNL will be fairly irrelevant except for a few pockets in the country, and certainly here in Socal.  Working to try and make it from the 2nd team to the 1st team would be worthwhile.


----------



## LadiesMan217

zags77 said:


> All things equal, coach, environment, locations etc etc.....
> 
> Your DD's goal and objective is to play collegiate soccer.
> 
> Is your DD better off playing ECNL or DA2?


The travel involved in ECNL is way too much $$$ for a B player IMO. I would think ECNL is the better choice but we will see in a few months...



IntheknowSoccer said:


> Real So Cal and Eagles will not be playing in ECNL next season and I heard 5-7 other SoCal clubs will not play in ECNL as well.  Does anyone know which clubs?


The only current ECNL teams that will have ECNL next season in SoCal are Blues, Slammers, West Coast, and Surf.


----------



## Desert Hound

How about this variation is it relates to AZ.

Better to go ECNL with Sereno or DA2 with del Sol?

Yes I know the So Cal landscape is far different. So an opinion related to the choices in AZ would be great.


----------



## Outlier

LadiesMan217 said:


> The travel involved in ECNL is way too much $$$ for a B player IMO. I would think ECNL is the better choice but we will see in a few months...
> 
> 
> 
> The only current ECNL teams that will have ECNL next season in SoCal are Blues, Slammers, West Coast, and Surf.


There are 9 So Cal clubs in ECNL this fall - all except Sharks have teams currently:

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2017/03/14/ecnl-announces-initial-2017-2018-girls-membership/


----------



## Outlier

Outlier said:


> There are 9 So Cal clubs in ECNL this fall - all except Sharks have teams currently:
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2017/03/14/ecnl-announces-initial-2017-2018-girls-membership/


Correction: 9 clubs total.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

Does DAII come with a patch? if not, ECNL!


----------



## Swoosh

It's a wash.


----------



## NoGoal

Desert Hound said:


> How about this variation is it relates to AZ.
> 
> Better to go ECNL with Sereno or DA2 with del Sol?
> 
> Yes I know the So Cal landscape is far different. So an opinion related to the choices in AZ would be great.


Since your in AZ and the only brand name clubs are Sereno and Del Sol.  You can't to wrong with either club, because college coaches will want to see what  Sereno ECNL has in the pipeline.  If your DD is a YNT player, Del Sol is a better choice.


----------



## gkrent

What about Ahwatuckee?  Heard there are some good coaches there...


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> What about Ahwatuckee?  Heard there are some good coaches there...


Question is how many of Awatuckee's best players have moved to Sereno and Del Sol.  I know in our DDs 98/99 age group O.J.- an ASU player this fall, moved from Awatuckee to Del Sol.


----------



## MarkM

At least the forum is not continuing to make the comparison between DA vs. ECNL anymore.  DAII vs. ECNL is the more appropriate comparison.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MarkM said:


> At least the forum is not continuing to make the comparison between DA vs. ECNL anymore.  DAII vs. ECNL is the more appropriate comparison.


I would give ECNL the edge for now, but who knows for how long. You would have to think ECNL will not go down with out a fight. Obviously it is a well run, successful  organization and they don't go away that easy.


----------



## Dos Equis

Putting aside that our first priority should be finding a great coach that can develop your child, let's talk leagues.

This whole thread is an exercise in delusion.  DA2 will be, at most, a regional bracket, is a nice plan, but realistically is only a wish and a dream.  But let's say those dreams come true, and DA "B" teams get their own league.  Many of the Socal DA clubs do not have a current "A" team that is a top 10 Socal team in their age group.  Most who do (Blues, Slammers, WCFC, Surf) are going to have ECNL as their second team.  Yet for some reason the assumption is that these DA clubs will not only have a competitive A team now that they are DA, they will have a good B team as well.  When was the last time you played the B teams from LA Premier, Pateadores, Albion, Carlsbad, LA Galaxy (who do not exist and appear to be punting this one to the current LA Galaxy  South Bay teams)  and come away impressed by the level of soccer?  Even the talent at Beach and Legends gets spread thin below their current A teams, and many expereicned posters on these threads who are not part of those clubs would say their best A teams would be mid-pack in the ECNL SW conference, behind most other ECNL Socal Clubs.

Over 60% of the current ECNL clubs are staying.  Another ~15% will have a team in each league.  ECNL may have made mistakes, the talent will be diluted, but anyone who has participated in the league realizes it is well run, provides a far better experience than CSL Premier, SCDSL Flight 1, Presidio as well as any college showcase, and the league will continue to have a lot of very good clubs and teams in the near future.  

Who exactly do you expect to be managing college showase/exposure process for DA2?  US Soccer? The club DOC's? Who is the league commisioner?  What fields have they secured for their events? 

Is the dream to secure a DP slot for a team that likely alreayd has 20+ on their roster, where games are limited, and playing time is at a premium?


----------



## PLSAP

IntheknowSoccer said:


> Real So Cal and Eagles will not be playing in ECNL next season and I heard 5-7 other SoCal clubs will not play in ECNL as well.  Does anyone know which clubs?


That wouldn't really make sense seeing as how there are seven clubs with membership to play in the ECNL 2017-2018, and this past season there were 8. Yes, RSC and Eagles won't have ECNL come next season, but DMSharks was added. Of course the membershipped teams could decide not to field ECNL teams, but seeing as how Arsenal isn't becoming part of the DA and Del Mar was just added, there is already two who are most likely playing ECNL this season. It's already been established by several on the forum that Blues, Slammers, WC, and Surf will play, so who does that leave? Strikers to drop ECNL? Maybe. I don't know honestly, other opinions? 

Also, ultimately, do you really think that there would really only be 2-0 SoCal ECNL teams? I'm really not trying to get into the DA vs ECNL debate, however,  based on everything from past success of so many SoCal clubs in the ECNL (not just results but everything else that a club can measure success by) to the DA vs ECNL debate, it would see highly unlikely for that to happen. I mean just in general it seems unlikely if you put all else aside.

And a question for anybody who knows, do the teams listed as under membership already know and have agreed to field and compete in the ECNL? Because if so then ItkS, you have your answer. If not, refer to above and whatever comes after this post.

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2017/03/14/ecnl-announces-initial-2017-2018-girls-membership/


----------



## Sombitch

Too much unknown with DA2.  It's a bit like EGSL,... In short what exactly are teams playing for? 

As someone mentioned ECNL is a proven league and that won't change for a few years.  

I think we forgot to mention arsenal and strikers in that SoCal ECNL list.


----------



## shales1002

Desert Hound said:


> How about this variation is it relates to AZ.
> 
> Better to go ECNL with Sereno or DA2 with del Sol?
> 
> Yes I know the So Cal landscape is far different. So an opinion related to the choices in AZ would be great.


@Desert Hound Our demographics are similar in Vegas. After attending the showcase this past weekend, my vote EASILY would be ECNL.  What is the end goal in all of this? College? NT? 

It's no longer about wins or loses; it's about exposure. I know Nevada teams typically struggle against SoCal, but our population of  players is small in comparison. Our girls are headed to USC, Vanderbilt, Pepperdine, ASU, UW, Yale, Colorado just to name a few. Yes, they have losing records in league play. However, after playing Socal all year, when the girls get to the showcase they are prepared and do well.


----------



## Kicker4Life

I would agree and would prefer ECNL over DAII (coaching quality being equal).


----------



## GoWest

shales1002 said:


> @Desert Hound Our demographics are similar in Vegas. After attending the showcase this past weekend, my vote EASILY would be ECNL.  What is the end goal in all of this? College? NT?
> 
> It's no longer about wins or loses; it's about exposure. I know Nevada teams typically struggle against SoCal, but our population of  players is small in comparison. Our girls are headed to USC, Vanderbilt, Pepperdine, ASU, UW, Yale, Colorado just to name a few. Yes, they have losing records in league play. However, after playing Socal all year, when the girls get to the showcase they are prepared and do well.


DPL (aka DA2) is SoCal division. ECNL is a national league. Choosing in which "entity" to play really comes down to location, opportunities, etc. If in SoCal, DPL has huge advantages with less travel, access to superior coaching, US Soccer scouts, etc all within a stones throw. If you live in a market like Nevada where options are extremely limited (although I recently read that San Diego's Albion SC is making a move into the Vegas market? Albion SC is a DA member) with only ECNL options, then ECNL us the way to go.

Arizona has a DA and ECNL option. Soon, maybe Nevada will as well. Player development is important and so if you find a good coach that provides a positive experience, grab onto that opportunity and ride it out.

At the end of the day, like it or not, DA will impact the market immediately by inviting the better players into their fold. The ECNL (and all other non-DA opportunities) will get what's left.


----------



## NoGoal

shales1002 said:


> @Desert Hound Our demographics are similar in Vegas. After attending the showcase this past weekend, my vote EASILY would be ECNL.  What is the end goal in all of this? College? NT?
> 
> It's no longer about wins or loses; it's about exposure. I know Nevada teams typically struggle against SoCal, but our population of  players is small in comparison. Our girls are headed to USC, Vanderbilt, Pepperdine, ASU, UW, Yale, Colorado just to name a few. Yes, they have losing records in league play. However, after playing Socal all year, when the girls get to the showcase they are prepared and do well.


great post....the cliche is college coaches recruit players and not their teams.


----------



## Desert Hound

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## shales1002

GoWest said:


> DPL (aka DA2) is SoCal division. ECNL is a national league. Choosing in which "entity" to play really comes down to location, opportunities, etc. If in SoCal, DPL has huge advantages with less travel, access to superior coaching, US Soccer scouts, etc all within a stones throw. If you live in a market like Nevada where options are extremely limited (although I recently read that San Diego's Albion SC is making a move into the Vegas market? Albion SC is a DA member) with only ECNL options, then ECNL us the way to go.
> 
> Arizona has a DA and ECNL option. Soon, maybe Nevada will as well. Player development is important and so if you find a good coach that provides a positive experience, grab onto that opportunity and ride it out.
> 
> At the end of the day, like it or not, DA will impact the market immediately by inviting the better players into their fold. The ECNL (and all other non-DA opportunities) will get what's left.


@GoWest the key word here "inviting".  Yes, they are inviting players, but from what I've been told some have declined the offers. Speaking with coaches at the showcase, the consensus is that "this" showcase is catered to them and they will be there for the foreseeable future. 

Albion Las Vegas is a sidekick to the San Diego operation. Just like we had Las Vegas Arsenal this past year. So we out here tend not to gravitate to the shiny new club. Being that they have a 75 mile radius in order to participate in the GDA leaves some talent out in the cold should they have interest.  

The best here will play ECNL as that is the only option.


----------



## GoWest

Kicker4Life said:


> I would agree and would prefer ECNL over DAII (coaching quality being equal).


I think it's a simple but good point in that if you have no option other than ECNL, NL, etc., then those markets best players will play in those leagues until better opportunities present. I do think the better players will gravitate rapidly (starting with the 2017-2018 season) towards DA in general and certainly in DA markets allowing for DPL opportunities. Four elite SoCal clubs Blues, Slammers, Surf and West Coast have opted to remain in the ECNL league seemingly to allow for options as well. If you look at the decisions of those four clubs alone and the decisions of RSC and Eagles and del Sol you see a diminished (utterly wrecked?) southwest ECNL conference. Knowing that the best players in non-DA markets are playing against B and C level talent in DA markets that still have ECNL, I would put my DD in the DPL/DA2.


----------



## Kicker4Life

GoWest said:


> I think it's a simple but good point in that if you have no option other than ECNL, NL, etc., then those markets best players will play in those leagues until better opportunities present. I do think the better players will gravitate rapidly (starting with the 2017-2018 season) towards DA in general and certainly in DA markets allowing for DPL opportunities. Four elite SoCal clubs Blues, Slammers, Surf and West Coast have opted to remain in the ECNL league seemingly to allow for options as well. If you look at the decisions of those four clubs alone and the decisions of RSC and Eagles and del Sol you see a diminished (utterly wrecked?) southwest ECNL conference. Knowing that the best players in non-DA markets are playing against B and C level talent in DA markets that still have ECNL, I would put my DD in the DPL/DA2.


I'd say that applies in the 2004 and even the 2003 age groups. However the olders I would think still look at ECNL in favor of DPL.


----------



## GoWest

Kicker4Life said:


> I'd say that applies in the 2004 and even the 2003 age groups. However the olders I would think still look at ECNL in favor of DPL.


Gotta go with what you know so I see your point for those aging out. I do think there might be some yet unrealized benefits for the olders in the DA. We will have to wait and see and compare notes this time next year. Youngers will definitely get unforeseen benefits as the DA develops over the years.


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> Gotta go with what you know so I see your point for those aging out. I do think there might be some yet unrealized benefits for the olders in the DA. We will have to wait and see and compare notes this time next year. Youngers will definitely get unforeseen benefits as the DA develops over the years.


This thread is DP vs ECNL.

Don't confuse the Development Players gaming circuit (B teams) with Girls DA when comparing it with ECNL.  College coaches will be saying to themselves WTF is a Development Players League where as they fully understand what ECNL offers as a college recruiting platform.


----------



## GoWest

NoGoal said:


> This thread is DP vs ECNL.
> 
> Don't confuse the Development Players gaming circuit (B teams) with Girls DA when comparing it with ECNL.  College coaches will be saying to themselves WTF is a Development Players League where as they fully understand what ECNL offers as a college recruiting platform.


Good point. Sorry for the confusion in my post.


----------



## Sandypk

Sandypk said:


> Neither...


I should clarify.  For me, it would depend on the coach, not whether it was ECNL or DA2.  Even the DA would depend on the coach.


----------



## Legendary FC

NoGoal said:


> This thread is DP vs ECNL.
> 
> Don't confuse the Development Players gaming circuit (B teams) with Girls DA when comparing it with ECNL.  College coaches will be saying to themselves WTF is a Development Players League where as they fully understand what ECNL offers as a college recruiting platform.


I have to create me one of these gaming leagues.  These ULittle parents will fall for anything.  At the end of the day the ballers are going to get the lions share of any and all rewards.  The remaining 80-90%+ are going to be fighting for the scraps.  Sort of like the NWSL.  The chosen few get rewarded by US soccer regardless of current form and the rest get to fight for scraps.  It's the old 80/20 rule in business (or in this case 90/10).


----------



## Real Deal

I wonder if DPL would exist if ECNL had been more inclusive and offered their league to all the DA clubs in SoCal, or at least spread them out geographically. If that had happened, I'm not sure we would be having this conversation. Instead, six out of the seven SoCal ECNL teams are located in South OC/North SD.  That's about a 75 mile stretch with *five* DAs and* six* ECNLS!!! (Plus one DA2/DPL )  Looks like the soccer players in that region are well-served.  Time will tell if there are enough of them to go around.


----------



## Real Deal

Real Deal said:


> I wonder if DPL would exist if ECNL had been more inclusive and offered their league to all the DA clubs in SoCal, or at least spread them out geographically. If that had happened, I'm not sure we would be having this conversation. Instead, six out of the seven SoCal ECNL teams are located in South OC/North SD.  That's about a 75 mile stretch with *five* DAs and* six* ECNLS!!! (Plus one DA2/DPL )  Looks like the soccer players in that region are well-served.  Time will tell if there are enough of them to go around.


I forgot about Albion!  Thats *six *DA, *six *ECNL, and *two *DA2 in SouthOC/San Diego areas!  WOW!!!  That's a lot of Elite soccer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Real Deal said:


> I forgot about Albion!  Thats *six *DA, *six *ECNL, and *two *DA2 in SouthOC/San Diego areas!  WOW!!!


Doesn't make very much sense to me, North OC doesn't have any option but to drive for 45 to 60 minutes for ECNL or DA.


----------



## Real Deal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Doesn't make very much sense to me, North OC doesn't have any option but to drive for 45 to 60 minutes for ECNL or DA.


Well if you are in North OC, you could go to Pateadores I suppose-- which I also did not include in my count-- but raises the overall OC/SD total to SEVEN DAs  and adds a third DA2 also


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Real Deal said:


> Well if you are in North OC, you could go to Pateadores I suppose-- which I also did not include in my count-- but raises the overall OC/SD total to SEVEN DAs  and adds a third DA2 also


Where are they from?


----------



## mahrez

Sheriff Joe said:


> Doesn't make very much sense to me, North OC doesn't have any option but to drive for 45 to 60 minutes for ECNL or DA.


LA county has 10 million people & is underserved for the girls,  north LA even more.   SD has what 3 mil and half of orange 1.5m so let's say half the population (4.5m to 5) for 12 teams.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Real Deal said:


> I wonder if DPL would exist if ECNL had been more inclusive and offered their league to all the DA clubs in SoCal, or at least spread them out geographically. If that had happened, I'm not sure we would be having this conversation. Instead, six out of the seven SoCal ECNL teams are located in South OC/North SD.  That's about a 75 mile stretch with *five* DAs and* six* ECNLS!!! (Plus one DA2/DPL )  Looks like the soccer players in that region are well-served.  Time will tell if there are enough of them to go around.


The problem with all of this is that there are maybe 30 elite girls per birth year in all of SoCal.  So if we were all being honest with ourselves there should be 2-3 DA teams per age group (3-4 for the overlapping ages) in all of SoCal.  We aren't being honest though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> The problem with all of this is that there are maybe 30 elite girls per birth year in all of SoCal.  So if we were all being honest with ourselves there should be 2-3 DA teams per age group (3-4 for the overlapping ages) in all of SoCal.  We aren't being honest though.


Ok, other than money and finding those 120-160 kids why would US soccer do this?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ok, other than money and finding those 120-160 kids why would US soccer do this?


I think Janet Jackson says it best:


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ok, other than money and finding those 120-160 kids why would US soccer do this?


Also sort of like in some businesses.  There are plenty of people doing a whole lot of nothing just trying to look busy for the CEO.  As long as they look like they are doing something and are in the top 4 or 5 in the world Sunil will let them do what they want.

Just look at who was hired to take on the u20's.  What is her connection to the US soccer technical director?  The answer might surprise you.  To those of us watching it is no surprise.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I think Janet Jackson says it best:


So it wouldn't/doesn't benefit US Soccer to get kids into college, just on a National Team?


----------



## IntheknowSoccer

Kicker4Life said:


> I'd say that applies in the 2004 and even the 2003 age groups. However the olders I would think still look at ECNL in favor of DPL.





Real Deal said:


> I wonder if DPL would exist if ECNL had been more inclusive and offered their league to all the DA clubs in SoCal, or at least spread them out geographically. If that had happened, I'm not sure we would be having this conversation. Instead, six out of the seven SoCal ECNL teams are located in South OC/North SD.  That's about a 75 mile stretch with *five* DAs and* six* ECNLS!!! (Plus one DA2/DPL )  Looks like the soccer players in that region are well-served.  Time will tell if there are enough of them to go around.


IMHO, DPL would not exist if ECNL would be more inclusive and yet DPL is doing the exact thing they loathe ECNL for doing - exclusivity. Also, EAGLES and RSC declined ECNL boys invite and were dropped from ECNL they did not leave on their own. DPL has nothing to do with further developing youth soccer players and everything to do with money and keeping players in their club. DPL is a division in the Presidio league - nothing's been finalized and DOCS are hyping, hyping and hyping it without finalizing playoffs, exposure or showcases attached sans Vegas College Showcase and SIlverlakes. An open market is better than an elite closed market. Players who don't make DA or want to continue playing high school, playing in SCDSL Flight 1 Champions division would be no less competitive than creating an exclusive bracket called the DPL actually it's called the Academy Development League.


----------



## Kicker4Life

IntheknowSoccer said:


> IMHO, DPL would not exist if ECNL would be more inclusive


Agreed!!!   That or more geographically diverse.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

Albion completed tryouts for 01/02, anyone care to share?


----------



## GoWest

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Albion completed tryouts for 01/02, anyone care to share?


Where? Vegas or SD or wherever else Albion is situated?


----------



## shales1002

GoWest said:


> Where? Vegas or SD or wherever else Albion is situated?


  No Vegas tryouts. Doesn't happen here until after Memorial Day @GoWest .


----------



## GoWest

shales1002 said:


> No Vegas tryouts. Doesn't happen here until after Memorial Day @GoWest .


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## 2keepersandadefender

For our older girls...ECNL, DA, AYSO. who cares....once the recruitment process is over, I just want my girls to play the game they love, improve their skills for college, and stay healthy!!!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

2keepersandadefender said:


> For our older girls...ECNL, DA, AYSO. who cares....once the recruitment process is over, I just want my girls to play the game they love, improve their skills for college, and stay healthy!!!!


Brilliant and succinct!!


----------



## Gkeeperdad

Does anyone know for sure if DA II will be enforcing the same strict substitution rules as DA?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Gkeeperdad said:


> Does anyone know for sure if DA II will be enforcing the same strict substitution rules as DA?


No as DAII is not sanctioned or really even recognized by the USSDA governing body.  I foresee these teams playing Flight I or Gold in their clubs respective leagues.


----------



## Lambchop

mahrez said:


> LA county has 10 million people & is underserved for the girls,  north LA even more.   SD has what 3 mil and half of orange 1.5m so let's say half the population (4.5m to 5) for 12 teams.


The only population numbers that count are the number of children between the ages of 7-17.  That would provide a more accurate assessment of the number of potential players.  Then you need to look at how many play soccer as opposed to other sports or no sport.  That would give more accurate numbers to compare.


----------

